
San Francisco and Portland Ranked Most Polluted Major Cities in the World (Live) - 0x2a
https://www.iqair.com/us/world-air-quality-ranking
======
PieSquared
Probably worth adjusting the title -- air quality is not just a measure of
pollution. In this case, both SF and Portland are filled (unfortunately) with
wildfire smoke, rather than a man-made pollutant...

~~~
bamboozled
Why do you want the title adjusted? It’s sadly just a fact that the air
pollution is bad in SF today.

If bad air pollution is caused by factories do people in those towns come and
make similar arguments?

~~~
30minAdayHN
because the title is no longer correct? it's no longer the worst. not denying
that pollution is bad in SF.

~~~
bamboozled
That’s just semantics, it was the worst very recently?

------
wheelerwj
this isn't an accurate title at all. And at the time i clicked the link, SF
isn't even #1 anymore... Portland is.

its just a list of cities sorted by their Air Quality Index and has very
little to do with pollution.

------
netsharc
Well, since there's a major forest fire nearby...

It's like saying my fireplace is the scene of one of the hottest temperatures
on the planet (updated live)...

------
Urgo
38 mins after this was posted it looks like Portland passed San Francisco by.
Portland is at 220, SF is at 181.

~~~
30minAdayHN
Yea - the title of the article is definitely a click bait. If the positions
are going to switch so fast, there is no point in calling that out.

~~~
0x2a
Updated title to include Portland.

------
Simulacra
The wildfires are wrecking havoc for the air across California.

------
nine_zeros
I would say a more interesting data point there is that Jakarta air pollution
on a normal day is the same as San Francisco air pollution on a historic
wildfire day.

SF air pollution levels on an average day is very low.

~~~
bozoUser
Came here to exactly say this, living your life in a non-emergency situation
in some parts of the world like Delhi is close to current living conditions in
the Bay Area (+surrounding states) under unprecedented wild fire in the modern
history!

Now let that sink in :(

~~~
dutch3000
emergency is becomingly unfortunately normalized with regards to wild fires in
the western part of the country. also, “living your life” infers a generalized
comparison and if that’s the case you must consider the destructive impact
(homes/businesses) of the fire that lives on well beyond the actual event. -
bad air quality from pollution isn’t destructive in that manner

